# San Francisco -- Seeking 1 or 2 Players



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 7, 2006)

We're a group of four 30-something professionals looking to replace a long-time player who relocated to LA.  Currently we're three men and one woman, but none of race, gender, nor orientation is an issue.  (We're equal-opportunity offenders.)  Non-smokers preferred, but death-stick users reluctantly accepted.  Republicans even more grudgingly accepted.  Players must be able to tolerate cats.  We aren't interested in "tagalong SOs" -- couples are fine, but both should be interested in engaging in the game.  Overall maturity, with controlled bouts of immaturity, is pretty much the tone of the group ... we're the usual _Sta Wars_-quoting, _Family Guy_-loving geeks.

Please respond via email if interested or if you have any questions, as I rarely check this forum.

Some details about the games:

* We currently play on Sundays, typically from noon or 2:00 PM to 7:00 or 10:00 PM.  The day is somewhat flexible, however, as Saturdays will probably work.

* We have two DMs, running two separate games (with some overlapping players), on (ideally) alternating weekends.  We're looking for one or two players for either or both games.

* One game is hosted in Pacifica.  The other -- currently in Los Gatos -- will be relocating back north to The City, Pacifica, or Daly City very soon.  In any case, transportation can usually be arranged.

* One game is an Eberron game, currently with PCs at 3rd level, using published adventures linked with DM-created stuff.

* The other game is Shackled City, but is wrapping up, with only one or two sessions remaining.  The DM intends to run the Age of Worms adventure path next, set in Greyhawk.

* Right now the games are weighted a bit toward combat and action, but strong roleplayers are welcome as I'd love to change the balance just a little.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 13, 2006)

Still seeking one or two players.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 15, 2006)

Bueller.  Bueller.  Voodoo.  Voodoo economics.


----------

